# Homemade food plot drag



## J Gilbert

I'm looking to make a new food plot drag, as ours is in shambles.  We used 2 4x6's with 4ft of chain link fence between them to drag our plots this time around, but between it being a pain to roll/unroll to move between plots and it being torn to pieces, I think it's time for another one.  I was wondering what you guys have used to drag your plots with and how well it worked.  I'm thinking about using 3" hollow fence posts filled with sand and capped on the ends, but I need some sort of fencing that won't catch on itself or come apart from use.  Thanks for the help


----------



## BIGGUS

I use a chain harrow with the spikes turned to the top, not home made, but really works/last really well.


----------



## hicktownboy

We burnt an old mattress and use the box spring.  Works great for small plots.  Ill take a pic for ya.


----------



## J Gilbert

BIGGUS said:


> I use a chain harrow with the spikes turned to the top, not home made, but really works/last really well.



I've been looking at these, but I don't really have the money for one right now, I'm looking for some chain material that I can do something similar with though.  The chain link we had did it's job of smoothing the ground, but it just wasn't durable enough and was also a pain trying to get all the different wires unhooked when transporting it after it began coming apart.


----------



## MD746

I took a old pallet and on one side nailed a piece leftover wire fence 4x4 section .It had a good weight to smooth the plot and it was free to make.


----------



## stev

you can have a set of kennel gates i have .they work great.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Kinda what STEV said....Just home made...8'X8' piece of chain
link fence with top rail pipe with chain thru it attached to ATV....
Weave the top rail thru the piece of fence at the top....
If you need it heavier put a piece of top rail at the center or
bottom...Use it to smooth seed bed and cover seed....
Adjust weight to suit needs....


----------



## CAL

I use a chain from a peanut inverter.If you need agression,turn the chain where the spikes are pointed down.Don't need agression,turn the spikes up.Pretty heavy,works good,hard to transport.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

We made a drag out of old tires. We use chain to chain them together. It's heavy chain -- not "log" chain but close. Three rows of tires three deep.  You can't tear it up, and by and large it will not catch on anything.


----------



## letsemwalk

we just use the harrow with the disk turned straight and let them touch the ground very lightly. works fine for us even with seeds like clover.


----------



## Hammack

If you have a disk harrow then you don't need a drag just broadcast your seed, and cut it in with the harrow.


----------



## Gaducker

I always just use the harrow, never used a drag in 20 plus years and everytime the seeds just somehow manage to come up!!!!!!!!  I dont even adjust the angle of the blades, just drop it hard and roll on.


----------



## bat

Same here, but I have a leveling board (2x6) behind the harrow.  Does ok for me but would not be small enough for a very small plot in thick trees.  Chain link gates or the burnt mattress would work though.


----------



## Let 1 Fly

we use 4 car tires linked together and pull behind ATV.


----------



## Washington95

Try to find the really heavy chain link if you go that way.  I made a chain link drag without thinking about this and ended up with the light stuff they use around houses, etc.  Check with several fence businesses; one should at least have info on the really heavy stuff, maybe even a short left over piece.


----------

